# Trouble with iTouch



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just downloaded a new audiobook to my iTouch. In addition, I updated my iTunes as recommended. Now my iTouch seems to be in permanent freeze. I cannot even turn it off. All that shows is the black background with the the apple and  bar beneath the apple. Help! I go back to work tomorrow, and can't imagine my commute without my audiobook! Have I mentioned how much I hate iTunes?


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Have you tried pressing and holding the home and the power button at the same time. This should reset you iPod and hopefully get it up and running again.  If this doesn't work you can try to do a factory reset through iTunes.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Good news..... I was able to hold home and power button....then get to a state that I could do a restore with iTunes. Panic has subsided....


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Jane917 said:


> Good news..... I was able to hold home and power button....then get to a state that I could do a restore with iTunes. Panic has subsided....


Ah panic is bad! haha Good to hear everything is okay.


----------



## Nauman (Jul 6, 2010)

Good to hear that its ok now..however it happens sometime to me also


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

I actually just had this happen, ugh.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have noticed that my apple devices have a tendency to misbehave if they are connected to iTunes during an update.  If I have to update iTunes I make sure my devices are ejected before the update has finished loading and if my iPhone or iPad needs updating then I press "download only" instead of "download and install."  After everything has downloaded and I have restarted my computer I then plug in the device and I have had no problems since.


----------

